# View Solar Charge Rate On Burstner's Control Panel?



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

I hope to install solar panel(s) sometime in the next week or so.

Question:
Will the leisure battery charge rate show on the Burstner's control panel or will I need some other way of monitoring?

Cheers

John


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes it will but only if you connect to the Electroblock fro the Regulator.

If you connect directly to the leisure batteries it will not.


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

I need to get a wiring diagram of my 2005 Burstner Argos 748 - it would help a lot.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I should have a wiring diagram for the EBL99 and my 747 if that is any good for you. 

PM me an email address and I will forward them. The solar input on the EBL is fairly obvious (even in German  ), you will need the fittings for it though, they don't cost much.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

There's a copy in the MHF downloads here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=ns_getit&cid=22&lid=208&type=url#get


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

747 said:


> Yes it will but only if you connect to the Electroblock fro the Regulator.


I guess there's no regulator built into the Electroblock?


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

No, but if you want full compatibility, use the Schaudt LRS 1218 regulator. That comes with dedicated leads that plug into the EBL and as it is a twin-battery regulator, it charges both leisure and starter batteries from the solar panel.

You can connect other regulators to an EBL99 if you get the requisite lead but they will not charge the starter battery. Some more recent EBLs will only work properly with the LRS 1218.

Read the information half way down the page in the link below - click the yellow words "Solar Systems and Electroblocks". Stephen, the proprietor of Aire & Sun, knows a lot about solar and EBLs - he fitted mine last year.

http://www.aireandsun.co.uk/index.php?item=73


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks all and thanks Philip for the info on the Schaudt LRS 1218 regulator. This was just the info I required.

I would have been cross with myself if I'd fitted any other regulator - I like to use 'matched' items.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

What is the model number of your control panel?

I only ask as our Adria has the same panel as some Burstners... ours control panel is DT201.


w


----------

